# 40dz socks or 10dz fullbodies?



## waterfowlmaniac (Dec 31, 2012)

I am going to switch up my spread this coming year and have about $2750 to spend how would you spend it? Is snow goose hunting more a numbers game or more about realism? I would be looking at around 40dz socks or about 10dz fullbodies


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Socks


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

We switched to all socks last yr and never looked back. Way easier to put out and pick up. No more are the days where you are laying in the field looking across at the x but choose to hope they come ur way cause its too much of a hassle to move. We killed more geese in the last yr than ever in our life. Just my two cents.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

If you have access to a four wheeler and a trailer and about 4 guys then fullbodies aren't bad. If you don't have any of that then use socks. Both kill birds.


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Even with all of that the full bodies got to be a pain to me. Four people takes five mi utes per hundred to pick up the socks. Used to take us three times that with full bodies and shells. Also when it rains under no circumstance will I drive in a farmers field and I can carry a tote with 100 socks in each hand. Two guys, 400 decoys and thirty mi utes and ur in bidness. I truly feel like we kill more geese with the socks. During regular fall season wasnt uncommon to have tornadoes of thousands of birds come into our decoys. Used to be rare occassion with mouth call


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

If you have the right people and the right gear, FB's are solid. Run a wheeler with trax and it doesn't matter what the field is like, those babies make zero impact on the ground. Full bodies are alot of work but if you have the crew that ain't afraid of a little work have at it. I've ran em all, and if I were choosing, I would run full bodies in the fall and socks in the spring, because conditions are a little tougher and not the average Joe has access to a wheeler with trax. I have been kicking around the idea of getting a full body spread rolling for the fall and the boys are kinda cringing at me so we will see what happens!


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

fieldgeneral said:


> If you have the right people and the right gear, FB's are solid. Run a wheeler with trax and it doesn't matter what the field is like, those babies make zero impact on the ground. Full bodies are alot of work but if you have the crew that ain't afraid of a little work have at it. I've ran em all, and if I were choosing, I would run full bodies in the fall and socks in the spring, because conditions are a little tougher and not the average Joe has access to a wheeler with trax. I have been kicking around the idea of getting a full body spread rolling for the fall and the boys are kinda cringing at me so we will see what happens!


socks in the spring, FB in fall= bingo!


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

to answser your questions though....if i had to get rid of one of my spreads id sell the fullbodies so sillosocks would be were i spend the money


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

check your private messages


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

snogeezmen said:


> to answser your questions though....if i had to get rid of one of my spreads id sell the fullbodies so sillosocks would be were i spend the money


I agree 100% there.


----------



## waterfowlmaniac (Dec 31, 2012)

I talked to a lot of guides the past couple of days and most of them said socks kill more birds than fullbodies lots of times and are much less of a hassle to set up and take down and allow them to stay way more mobile when following birds, but the most surprising thing is that the majority of them said socks actually out kill fullbodies


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

No one can tell you for a fact that windbags out perform full bodies, It is pure opinion. :eyeroll:


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Down in texas we seem to kill more with socks. Since sillosocks come out our success has multiplied and my back thanks me.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I just don't agree with the decoy thing totally. To me when you find a SITUATION, it doesn't matter what you have, socks or fullbodies. The same amount of birds will be taken, true or no?? It's all about the situation, not the decoys you have. :bop:


----------



## kpgoose (Aug 5, 2013)

Not sure why our success has gone up. Sure aint cause more birds to work with. My opinion is this, and may not be worth much, but here goes. The socks have a purer white color closer to actual snow goose. If you ever see geese in the air and the sun catches em just right they are a pretty reflective white. Not sure if all the un hoopla is true but i with my eyes that supposedly cant see the uv like a goose can tell the white on a tyvek sock is closer to the white on a real goose than say a bigfoot snow decoy. Also, the socks move alot better than the full bodies. Down here most mornings are calm and my socks start bobbing with very little breeze. I think the movement plays into competetive nature of the geese. I have noticed that back when we were running full bodies and 5\8 shells alot of geese would fly right past us like no way they cared to come give us a chance. With the socks bouncing i feel it gets their attention pretty well and we seem to get more geese to start to work the spread. I will say this. Late in the season when our geese are busted up pretty bad ihave found green fields with say a thousand birds in them. We used to slay birds with as few as 100 fb decoys loosely placed. In that situation i believe the fb shine. If you get below about 300 socks i get the feel that the birds can look u over too good and thats when the realism helps. Hope this makes sence. Not sayin my way is only way by any means. We kill more geese than most but not nearly good as some


----------



## snogeezmen (May 28, 2012)

fieldgeneral said:


> I just don't agree with the decoy thing totally. To me when you find a SITUATION, it doesn't matter what you have, socks or fullbodies. The same amount of birds will be taken, true or no?? It's all about the situation, not the decoys you have. :bop:


agree 100%, when hunting snows your hunting a situation......the guys thaty consistently stack piles of birds up know what to look for and when to hold em or foldem!


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

It's all personal preference. If you run fbs or socks you will pile them up. I wouldn't focus so much on decoy type as I would scouting the right type if feed with the conditions in your favor. Spend the time to find the right feed and milkjugs will kill them


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

have owned them both in large #s 800+ FB at one point. I now only own 2000 socks. Socks all the way.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Go with silosocks!


----------



## duckdogsroc (Feb 15, 2010)

I run 650 whiterocks and 500 sillosocks and it all fits in the back of my pickup and i can set up and take down and be mobile so its socks for me


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

The way i view it is are you going to set up a spread and leave it out for days on end then hit FB. If you are a one day/ two setup socks are great. I run socks 600 and some shells (120). Socks all the way.

I dont look at the setup time with FB i look at the TAKEDOWN time at the end of the day when yur tired and you gotta clean a lotta birds. I am lazy.


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

I will never ever buy more socks. I hate that they either look flat or look absolutely retarted when its uber windy outside. If I had 120 full bodies I would chase feeds a every chance I got and picked them up and moved them.full bodies always look realistic and the don't wear as easily if you treat them decently. My 2¢


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Wulffhunter said:


> I will never ever buy more socks. I hate that they either look flat or look absolutely retarted when its uber windy outside. If I had 120 full bodies I would chase feeds a every chance I got and picked them up and moved them.full bodies always look realistic and the don't wear as easily if you treat them decently. My 2¢


Yea I think if you had the money you should go with FBs they look good all the time


----------



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

socks. sillosocks are the way to go for me. heavy weight dont play good in the louisana mud and wheelers tear the feilds up to bad if you have to drive back and forth to get sacks of decoys. just my 2 cents. LOL not worth much.


----------

